# Milling Attachment For The Sb13



## HMF (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## westsailpat (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice  looking piece of  tooling Nels , very clean . OK I should know this but I've been out of the  mainstream for about 7 yrs'. and to tell you the truth I like being a hobby machinist , oh yah question if longitude is Z axis and cross is X axis than would the milling attachment be  the B axis ? And then for that matter what axis is a taper attachment called . My head is spinning , time out for a Bloody Mary .


----------

